# How to Get to Slane Castle from Ashbourne/Drogheda



## DubShelley (10 Jun 2009)

Hi There,

Going to Slane Castle for the first time next week and was wondering if anyone knows the best way to get there by bus from either Ashbourne or Drogheda?

Thanks,
Shelley


----------



## gipimann (10 Jun 2009)

The 183 service runs from Drogheda Bus Station to Slane, but you should check with Bus Eireann to confirm if it will be running on the day of the concert.


----------



## gipimann (12 Jun 2009)

I saw this bus company mentioned on another forum - they seem to be running buses from Drogheda, Dundalk and Newry to Slane (as well as to the O2 on concert days).

[broken link removed]


----------



## DubShelley (15 Jun 2009)

Thanks Gipimann! Looks perfect for me!!


----------

